# Where to find a good spading fork?



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm trying to find a good spading fork and all I can find is CRAP :viking:
I'm just so frustrated!

I just want a spading fork, four square, flat tines. Not curved, not flattened, not flimsy!!!

I'd also like to not spend a hundred dollars on one, but now I think we're leaving the world of reality behind:grump:

Does anyone know where I can get a _real_ spading fork?? Please???


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Ames True Temper spading fork can be purchased at Lowes.

This particular model which may or may not be different than what Lowes carries is warranted for 15 years. I'd say it would be a good one. It does have the curved tines from what I could tell in the picture. Don't think I ever saw one that wasn't.

Ames True Temper Viper 4-Tine Spading Fork With D-Grip Fiberglass Handle #1890600


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I've got one with the square tines, not the flat ones. Cant remember where I got it, but must have been an auction many years ago as I wouldnt give big bucks for one. Want good tools cheap you either wait around until one shows up at auction or yardsale or such Or you figure out how to make one. Otherwise the mass merchandizers value high volume profit over everything else. They dont consider somebody might actually want to try to use what they are selling. Guess they think people want to hang it on the wall in their living room and look at it or something.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Ames True Temper spading fork can be purchased at Lowes.
> 
> This particular model which may or may not be different than what Lowes carries is warranted for 15 years. I'd say it would be a good one. It does have the curved tines from what I could tell in the picture. Don't think I ever saw one that wasn't.
> 
> Ames True Temper Viper 4-Tine Spading Fork With D-Grip Fiberglass Handle #1890600


http://www.amazon.com/Ames-True-Tem...e=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&qid=1274950101&sr=8-1

This reviewer wasnt impressed with it. My experience, avoid anything with fiberglass handles or padded handles or the like. If they cant be bothered to make a quality traditional wooden handle worth a darn, then the rest of the tool probably not that great either.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cornucop/msg070115348417.html

And here is 3 links from a post on that forum thread. The stainless steel versions look rather amazing for the price. The English Carbon-Steel Spades & Forks are supposed to be even stronger. But the do have the disclaimer you shouldnt expect them to pry saplings or boulders.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?c=&p=45712&cat=2,44813,56834&ap=1

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?c=&cat=2,44813&p=46956

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?c=&p=56798&cat=2,44813,56834&ap=1

Oops looks like the middle link "English Carbon-Steel Spades & Forks" (strongest) are no longer available. The stainless steel tools on other links are. 

Here is another:

http://www.groworganic.com/item_GDS610_Stockton_Heath__Digging_Fork.html?welcome=T&theses=7419794

And another: http://www.amazon.com/Spear-Jackson...4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1274951968&sr=1-4

Or if you prefer a wide tine "potato fork": http://www.amazon.com/Spear-Jackson...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1274951968&sr=1-15


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Strong spade for the space alien in all of us: http://www.amazon.com/Radius-Garden-203-Natural-Digging/dp/B000QUXOM0/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

This one is probably what many of us grew up with, strong enough maybe, but not super heavy duty, price is right: http://www.amazon.com/Ames-True-Temper-1890100-Classic/dp/B000OMIJXE/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

Here is Bulldog: http://www.seedsofchange.com/garden_center/product_details.aspx?item_no=S12401


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Also called digging forks. Needed one myself and found that one garden supply center(AGWAY) here no longer carries them due to poor quality construction these days.
However, I found an American made one that had a 10 year warranty for whatever that is worth and liked the longer wooden handle ,28",and no plastic parts etc. Made by Green Thumb. 
Looked at several different ones at several different stores and settled for this one even though it was a little more money. 
The weak point on all of the ones i saw is where the shank of the digging tines meet the handle shaft.
If it is going to loosen up or break this is where it will happen so check this area good and make sure it is tightly constructed. 
Warrantys are void if tool is abused, LOL. :shrug:
Good luck !

Here is a link to what is out there with pricing.
http://www.dealtime.com/-digging+fork+reviews


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but posting the link just in case.

http://www.lehmans.com/store/Outdoo...tivating___Super_Garden_Fork___13022373?Args=

Nancy


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

See? This is why I love this forum. Thanks for all the links. Some of those look about right, I'll have to save up a little for that Bulldog.



HermitJohn said:


> I've got one with the square tines, not the flat ones. Cant remember where I got it, but must have been an auction many years ago as I wouldnt give big bucks for one. Want good tools cheap you either wait around until one shows up at auction or yardsale or such Or you figure out how to make one. Otherwise the mass merchandizers value high volume profit over everything else. They dont consider somebody might actually want to try to use what they are selling. Guess they think people want to hang it on the wall in their living room and look at it or something.


I totally agree. I got a square tined one at a yard sale forever ago and lost it in some move or another. When I find another, it IS going on the wall of my living room - for safe-keeping between uses!

Apparently it's too much to ask to buy a tool you can use. I got a shovel with a very good head, I didn't really want a fiberglass handle ... but was lulled by the 15 year warranty. It broke on the FIRST HOLE. Not prying rocks, just digging a hole in heavy soil. Apparently that is abuse of the tool. Seriously, I am 5'2", that your average garden tool should break while I use it is sad.

Hermit John, if you really want to start a riot about tools that cost the world and are STILL made to look at more then to use, just bring up women's work boots.

WHY are they so narrow with pointy toes, WHY?????:help:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd decided that what I wanted I'd have to make myself----long handled spading fork, long handled spade and a sturdy broad fork. A tall feller could hurt something using a little hobbit tool like they sell. I think tools should have sockets to hold handles, not some thin metal wrapped around a little stick handle. I vote for 1 1/2 pipe that flares up on the BACK side, as that's where the force is exerted when you pry down. Now that will give you a sturdy socket for a handle, say a stout piece of oiled hickory to hold onto. They should have a nice footrest?? to step down on and lput that puppy in the soil.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

my best forks were bought at garage sales..i'd see one in a corner and say, "is that for sale" and for a buck or two had me a new fork..well new to me..i got several that way..they aren't easy to come by in the stores..but hardly anyone gardens anymore..so you can find them in garages and tool sheds at garage sales..and auctions (farmers will beat you on the price at an auction though, sometimes they pay more than they would cost new)


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Otter said:


> See? This is why I love this forum. Thanks for all the links. Some of those look about right, I'll have to save up a little for that Bulldog.
> 
> 
> Hermit John, if you really want to start a riot about tools that cost the world and are STILL made to look at more then to use, just bring up women's work boots.
> ...


Its pricey, but you wont go wrong with Bulldog if you treat it well. Hopefully they are still made in England. Makes me angry to see a traditional quality tool company sell their soul for couple nickels extra profit. Course its usually some buisiness whiz that gets the corporation he works for to buy out some small independent and then cheapen stuff and profit from the past reputation for quality.

My guess many of the others for half the price are China copies of the English tools. Maybe good, maybe not.

That Lehmans fork is made in USA and my guess it would be worth a close look but dont suppose they sell in enough volume to find it mentioned on any gardening forum. It looks like its welded together, probably made by a small local manufacturing company. It could be quite nice or not so nice depending...

Why are womens work boots narrow and pointy? I assume cause all proper women had their feet bound as children so they stay abnormally small and petite.


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

I second the Yard Sales. That's where I got my hoe, spade fork, long bladed spade, and a bunch of other odds and ends. If you see one in someone's garage, just say, "I'll give you $1.00 for that" and it's usually yours even if it wasn't for sale to begin with, at least that's what I've seen. 
Lots of people are selling their parent's stuff and don't have a clue what it is.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?c=&p=45712&cat=2,44813,56834&ap=1


We have a, b, c and d from this page with the steel handles and could not be happier with them. We use them constantly (we are full time vegetable farmers) and leave them out in the field in all kinds of weather. They are several years old now and apart from the green fading a little they look brand new.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My Grandfather always said buy quality the first time and you won't have to buy again. I have his hand forged garden spade and spading fork, He died in 1968 and his tools live on. You have to oil the handles to keep them from drying out and keep them clean and sharp. I have a bucket of sand just insde the door to my garden shed with used motor oil in it. I clean the mud off, run it up and down in the sand and sink it all the way into the sand until next use....James


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

jwal10, love the way you clean your tools; gotta prepare one of those spots for mine. )


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Estate sales, farm auctions. 

Couple years ago I went to one held by an auctioneer who didn't seem to have much of a following. Only a few dozen people there. A lot of dusty old yard tools went for $2-3 a handle and I had my pick! Got everything from a good old sledgehammer to a shovel that I think probably will outlive me. I use those tools constantly and have never had one fail.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

HermitJohn, you are right, buy quality or make them. The best tools are homemade around here  I asked my DH for a tool and what he built was made out of steel, including the handle. Hmmm, good thing I can lift it, still. The tool was? A U-Bar, sort of. It has one handle and works great. No, we don't replace tools around here. When they break, they get modified.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been haunting the yard sales while I save for the good stuff.

My next Mission?
A hoe.
They don't even MAKE them so you can sharpen them. Maybe I can get one of the guys from the junkyard to cut me one out of a piece of sheet metal...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Otter, know any guys who weld? You could always try to barter for a custom hoe. Machinists/Welders can make any tool for you. 

I had to be careful what I say or ask for around here. All I said was, "Honey, this grater is too dull." He took it out the shop, brought it back and now I have a "killer grater" in the kitchen I have to warn everyone about...:run: Never a dull moment:hysterical:

This thread now has me wondering if I have all the garden tools I need around here. I don't have a spading fork, yet...

The last time I went through the garden tool section, I wasn't impressed in the least. "Junk" DH calls just about everything. What isn't, is NOT cheap. When we had the neighborhood garage sale (yearly event), I didn't see any garden tools.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Happily, I live right next door to a recycling center and I'm sure for a few bucks the boys there would be happy to play with a welder for me.

Killer grater! LOL, I need one. When I left FL I gave mine to my mother (foolishly) thinking I could find another when I needed it. NOT! It seems like more and more tools are made by someone with an idea of what they look like but no idea what they DO!

Anytime you want to send your hubby over here to do some damage, go ahead! (great website, btw) If I mentioned to DH that a grater was dull he's go "Yup, sure is." and that would be about it. Yeah, umm, thanks hon!

Once you get a good spading fork, you will love it. Turning soil, transplanting, dividing perennials, spreading mulch, they're great.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Great, your "hoe" challenge met! You are so right. There could be a niche for better designed tools... Thanks for comment on our site. I am no website designer, but I enjoy photography. Now, it is due to be updated, sigh... I have a LOT more pictures of his work...

The grater? That comment I made? I didn't ask him to sharpen it, but figured I'd have to get a new one. When he took it out to the shop, he didn't say anything. Just came back with it, and handed it to me, uhhhh fixed (?!). Each edge is honed as sharp as a razor blade. It has been 4 yrs since he did that and it is still just as sharp.

Just last year, I told Len I wanted a U-Bar. A friend of ours showed him one. While I was out working in the garden, without telling me what he was doing, he emerges from his shop carrying my new tool. It was his take on a U-Bar, works great, and is indestructible (a bit heavy to carry, but easy to use). The garden gate was a bit of a shock. Len fenced our orchard, and asked me if I wanted him to build me a gate. Of course, I told him I'd be thrilled to have one. He mentioned a rolled piece of steel he had been saving... In my mind, I am envisioning a med sized garden gate. When he calls me into the shop to see what he built for me, my jaw dropped. You probably saw that gate on our website. It is a bit bigger than I expected! Then there is our chicken house. Be careful what you ask for around here... He built it a little taller and bigger than I designed on paper, and put the nestboxes up just a bit too high, with flip doors on the back so I can gather eggs from the outside. I couldn't reach! So, he built a deck on the back. My step is a Cedar round. Since it is almost a 3 foot drop, I'll get a recycled railing attached. I asked Len to snag the old iron railings from the Church he built new ones for. Two sections will be out in my garden, and the others will be welded together for my chicken deck railing. 

Now, I want a spading fork! I'll tell Len to "go lighter" on this tool...


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Doggone--now I know why I've been saving these 4 Fork heads, waiting to get handles for them!!Thought I'd put fibreglass handles in them, but no?? These heads are all over 50 years old--real good ones. I am really "fond" of GOOD spading forks too.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

ceresone said:


> Doggone--now I know why I've been saving these *4 *Fork heads,.


LOL, Oh SURE, rub it in whydontcha? LOL

There is a big difference in quality in the fiberglass handles you can get, but as much as you'd pay for a good one you might as well put a good Ash handle on it.


----------



## Honeymoon Acres (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been saving my grandfathers fork for years, but modern store-bought handles don't even come close to fitting it. Luckily we found one almost as heavy at an estate sale. Who makes handles to fit old forks?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone who has a wood shop can make handles. Otherwise, if you want metal, you go to a Machinist/Welder. That depends on if you just want a pipe (Welder) or want a handle (Machinist). In some cases, those with forges, into that area can do vintage recreations.


----------

